#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Wayne, Jock and Joe Fish Bangkok

## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Fishing Park Bangkok*

Bangkok is becoming a hot stopover place for high rolling International businessmen like me mates Jock and Joe. Finding things to keep them away from the temples during the day time is a bit of a struggle and with a little bit of luck we bumped into a nice place called Bungsamran Lake out on Nawamin Soi 42 last weekend for a spot of fishing. In addition to giant catfish and carp we also hooked a few mermaids. Hope you enjoy!


^ 80+ kg giant catfish  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake  getting there
*
Bungsamran Lake is a stones throw from downtown Bangkok. We got out there in about 20 minutes from Ratchada Road on a Sunday morning, which must be about 150-200 baht in a taxi. Most locals know Nawamin Road but a taxi is probably a better option than a long haired navigator if youve never been out in that part of town. Have a gander on Google Maps around the red circle marked on the map below and you should be able to find it. The lake is right at the end of Nawamin Soi 42.


^ Location of Bungsamran Lake, Bangkok


^ Front of the joint has a big fish hanging up on top of the front door ... can't miss the joint ... just go in and follow your nose.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake - Bungalows
*
The lake is surrounded by small bungalows. Prices range from 600-5000 baht a day for the suckers. We stayed in the one in the pics below  had a couple of small rooms for sleeping, big deck, fridge, shower, TV etc. Bloody great spot to get away from it.

^ Front deck on the bungalow


^ Probably not a bad idea to take a mattress if youre planning a bit of hide the sausage


^ Something to hang over the doors to the rooms would be good too, but overall not a bad spot to take an afternoon siesta


^ TV is good, young Wayne Jnr set his Wii Fit up on it which was a magnet for the sheilas walking by  btw can highly recommend the hula-hoop game on it 


^ Good little fish cleaning table too


^ Some nice views around the joint

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake  Baiting Up
*
First agenda item was a spot of giant catfish killing. Well you dont actually kill them as it is all catch and release. For those that have never been catfish fishing youll be surprised by the technique used. Basically they bung a kilo ball of dough on the line and float a small hook above it with the aim that when the buggers suck the dough in they get hooked up. There are all sorts of special mixtures for the dough and this one had rice husks, corn, and some vanilla flavoured baby milk formula in the mix.


^ Ground rice husk, fermented corn, and baby milk formula ready for mixing


^ Just like baking a bloody big cake


^ Couple of litres of fermented corn thrown in for good measure


^ Pretty simple rig  floats and hooks are about 10 baht


^ Baiting up


^ The final bait bomb

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake  Catfish Killing
*
The bait worked a treat. Caught a shed load of catfish ranging from 15-85 kg. Better workout than any gym as the suckers put up a decent fight.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake  Giant Catfish
*

^ Onto the fish in giant catfish in the late afternoon


^ A few hours and about half a dozen beers later


^ Wayne Jnr thought it was a dolphin


^ Not bad for a beginner


^ The lucky bastard got a bit excited

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Bungsamran Lake  Trying out the light gear
*
The lake is stocked with all sorts of exotic stuff, mostly from South America. We thought itd be a bit of fun to try our light gear on them. Mostly used sticky rice and chicken for bait and got lucky with some piranha like things and carp. Jock was hooked up to a metre long piranha which was successful in snapping his bloody rod in half. Some really hard fighting bastards out there.


^ Stick rice and chicken baits


^ Loaded up on one of the piranha like things


^ Snapped rod a few minutes later


^ A small carp  same bloke lost an ~ 50 kg carp a bit later on


^ I think the locals call this Pacu

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Bungsamran Lake  Sunset


^ Not the best sunset but a great spot to finish off the beer and cool down

Bloody good spot ... anyone up for a TD fishing competition?

----------


## English Noodles

Some fine looking fish there, good pics, it all looks like good fun. I have heard about this place before, looks great, what are the costs like?

----------


## EmperorTud

> Some fine looking fish there, good pics, it all looks like good fun. I have heard about this place before, looks great, what are the costs like?


It's just round the corner from my house.

Want to nip down there when I get back from Cambo and check it out?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Yeah a bloody great spot mate ... a few guys that joined us couldn't believe such places exist in Bangkok.  

Tel: 02734 9272
Cost: 1000 baht per rod, bait a few hundred

----------


## English Noodles

> Yeah a bloody great spot mate ... a few guys that joined us couldn't believe such places exist in Bangkok. Tel: 02734 9272 Cost: 1000 baht per rod, bait a few hundred


Well you have me sold mate, I will make sure to take a camera and add to this thread. :Smile: 






> Want to nip down there when I get back from Cambo and check it out?


Aye.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Excellent thread and great pics too.  I'm sure there will be many interested in going fishing for such huge fish and still be in the middle of Bangkok.

----------


## sabang

Wow, what a place.  :Smile: 
I note it's not cheap but hang it, I'm thinking of making a night of it there.
Not far from Timbas either.

----------


## kingwilly

holy crap! 

that looks great!

----------


## Jock Itch

I can vouch for having a great time there - that big Catty had me going for nearly an hour - much longer than some other wusses that had to hand the rod over mid-fight on much smaller fish !!  :Smile: 

The snapped rod was worth it too - though would've been nice to get a shot of the offending Pacu - was bloody solid before it made a last dive and my graphite rod exploded !!  :Smile:  - will be better equipped next time. I managed a few other exciting hookups from something big, but never managed to see it before it stitched me up in some snags under the hut. With the knowledge there are exotics such as Arapaima, aligator Gar, and snakeheads also lurking there, the temptation to return is high !!

Pissed though about AQIS confiscating all my soft plastic lures (that I purchased in Australia !!) upon my return - they claimed thay contained "biological material" - would not listen to reason that I had actually bought them in oz - Of all my travels around the world - I have most hassles in Australia !!  :Confused: 

J

----------


## hillbilly

I can not believed that I missed this place. Will be going there when I return!

Great pics and write-up.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not far from Timbas either.


Not very near either.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Had a few beers here?


I love this place. I used to be a regular about three years ago, I don't know why I stopped going. I prefer the main gang walk strip to your own hut, you loose a lot less fish because there are a lot less posts in the water. But the huts are nice too. A great day out, I highly recomend it! :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I note it's not cheap but hang it, I'm thinking of making a night of it there. Not far from Timbas either.


One of Timber's crew joined us on one day. Said it was quite near. 

Anyway, let me know if you do get out there. Would love a chance to catch up and maybe share the costs.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I can vouch for having a great time there - that big Catty had me going for nearly an hour


Crickey mate it felt like at least two hours ... all I remember was filling your beer glass to give you something else to worry about whilst the fish was going bonkers a hundred metres away.




> I managed a few other exciting hookups from something big, but never managed to see it before it stitched me up in some snags under the hut.


'kenoaf mate ... can't help but think they were arapaima or alligator gar. Joe, Wayne Jnr and I plan to spend Christmas day out there. The 20k fee for an arapaima sounds a bit steep but sure beats the 100+k to fly the family downunder for an overrated happy clapper holiday.




> Pissed though about AQIS confiscating all my soft plastic lures (that I purchased in Australia !!) upon my return - they claimed thay contained "biological material" - would not listen to reason that I had actually bought them in oz - Of all my travels around the world - I have most hassles in Australia !!


Shit like this that turns me off ever going back there  :Sad:

----------


## mordred

prices any different if your bring your own rod and reel?

----------


## good2bhappy

down the road
looks great

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> prices any different if your bring your own rod and reel?


Yep you don't have to rent a rod, which range from between 300-600 baht I think

----------


## good2bhappy

There a few nice fishing parks out this way

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Great pics WK
I've been here many times and absolutely love it.
Fantastic day out, can be pricey but IMO is well worth it.
My friends and I were catching catties all day but the max weight we got was around 38 kilos and that seemed huge so for you to land an 85kg is mightily impressive!
You certainly feel it the day after, all I wanted to do was rest, every muscle ached!

----------


## meow

That Thai bloke didn't look too keen on getting his photo taken lol!

----------


## toadilyinsan

Was everything catch & release? Was there anything that you could cook up and have with your beer at night?

----------


## Happyman

> I think the locals call this Pacu


They are Pacu ! 

Supposedly a vegitarian member of the Pirhana group of fishes - and they are - but keep your fingers away from the jaws when you unhook them.
They can crack bloody Brazil nuts !!

Stocked a fishing pond here in Phuket with them .

Good on the BBQ ! 

can grow to about 8kg !

----------


## sanddawg1

I have fished there a few times \.  Had a great time

----------


## highlander

fished there a couple days last month caught 21 cats the first day up to 30 kg lost about 7 under the decking, got 19 second day biggest one 40 kg, and lost another 5 under the decking, a pity they couldent do something to prevent them going there ie a bamboo fence etc ..

scotty

----------


## peterpan

The problem I have with this place is that the 1000bt is for farang only,  khon Thai its only 400 Bt, but this is a a while ago, they wanted to charge my kids the farang kids price until I showed them the passports. i would never go again while they continue this racist policy.

----------


## hillbilly

Finally got to try this place out. The only thing that I can add to this great  WK's thread is that it is fantastic. First let's look at the cost.



While Peterpan made a valid point, all one has to do is show a Thailand driver's liscense or a work permit. Cost me B400 plus about B120 for bait. I had already bought my fishing gear which made the wife so happy. Total came close to B10,000 for a heavy duty rig. Trust me, heavy duty is the key.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

You can rent a fishing rig if you want. But what I saw is that a group of 4-5 Thais will only bring one rod and take turns reeling a fish in. Believe me, it can be a workout.  :Smile: 

Don't really need a net as someone always has one available to use.



I caught this baby fish after fighting it for about 30 minutes. Totally drained after the battle. Should have picked the fish up for a superman photo, but like I say the effort to drag this one in drained me.

Am going this coming Saturday. Just bring a TeakDoor cardboard sign, walk down the fishing dock and I will greet you.  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Glad you enjoyed it HB ... better workout than a few hours in the gym I reckon  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I was there again 2 Sundays ago. I only popped in for about 3 hours but caught 4 beauties all about this size.



He was a slippery little bugger that didn't like his photo being taken. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Damn, if you can catch 4 of them; your a hell of a lot tougher than I am.  :Smile:  After one, it is time to take a rest for me. Hell of a workout!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

We fished a little differently this time. We hired one of the big houses which came with 3 guides. They baited and cast for us (I normally do that myself :Smile: ) with 3 rods, whilst 5 of us sat round the table shooting the shit. 

We had a running order set up between us and when one of the guides shouted 'next!' who's ever turn it was *had* to get up and bring a fish in.

Ok, its not really 'fishing' fishing but it was a lot of fun and bloody tiring coz those guide boys seem to know how to catch fish. It was relentless. 

After my mates first fish, every time his name was called we'd hear, "Fuck, really, again? do I have to?"

There was a lot of piss taking if you didn't have the energy. :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

What happens to the fish? Catch and release or do you throw them on the barbie?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Spit roast them with an apple in their mouth over an open flame. :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^^Yep see you were in the hut we usuallt take, it is one after the other stuff ... man what a laugh when one of you cracks under the pressure of the big fish.

The best I've seen is Jock Itche's 80+kg fish in the first few pics of this thread, took him hours and had already done about 10*20kg fish earlier in the day. Man that guy can fish, and not surprisingly gets sponsership money for his exploits back home.

----------


## highlander

noticed when i was there a few guys were using small rods with bread as bait and catching loads of small fish, which they put in a net i guess for taking home later.
have you guys any ideas if they had to pay/how much for fishing this way..

scotty

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Had a great day at the fishing on Saturday. I caught a shit load of fish I think but stopped counting after about 10.

Here are some pics, sorry about my stupid face pulling there were 2 liters of Johnnie walker involved. :Smile:

----------

